# Наше творчество > Поэзия >  Иди, открой Ему

## Domoff

Господь! Я ЖИТЬ хочу, а не в театр играть…
Пусть жизнь моя не будет той красивой 
оберткой, что лишь скомканной лежать
в корзине будет мусорной без силы…

Хочу я ВИДЕТЬ МИР раскрытыми глазами,
А не шарахаться по серой полумгле
Затравленным чужими голосами,
Пугаясь вечных призрачных проблем.

Я БЫТЬ хочу СОБОЙ, а не казаться,
Чтоб, смерть пройдя, войти в святой покой 
И научиться бережно касаться
Больных сердец целительной рукой.

Пусть будет все – и трудности, и боль,
Я райских не прошу садов успокоенье.
Ты лишь одно душе моей позволь – 
Тебя найти, Твоей Любви быть тенью.

Тебя увижу – все пойму тотчас,
И жизнь моя не перестанет виться.

Я в трепете молю ТЕБЯ открыться, 
Чтоб навсегда СЕБЯ найти сейчас.

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
Твой выход

Взгляни внимательней, друг мой!
Запачканные уши
Открой!
С извилин пыль дорог, что вьются «в никуда»
Смахни!
В лелеемую плоть 
Вонзи свой нож поглубже,
И отряхни ее с себя, 
Как старые года!

Тебе не взять ее с собой 
Туда, где страсти немы,
Где света нет лишь оттого,
Что нет там темноты,
Где все кричит о Нем и все
Молчит одновременно,
Где все во всем, заполнив мысль, лишь двое – 
Он и ты!

Лишь Он и ты… Лишь ты – и Он!
…Не ощутить руками!
Не уловить движенья губ, что говорят с тобой…

Стучат… 

Иди, открой Ему…

И, затаив дыханье,
Ждет звездный хор небесных труб
Команды…

Выход твой!

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
*Пора*

Когда приходят времена ронять свою листву, ты не жалей ни золота ее, ни красоты своей. 
Того, что должно быть,  нам не дано менять,  
лишь только радость от того,  что избран ты для радости других, пусть согревает сердце и изгоняет всякий страх.  

Когда... Когда? Не знаю я, и рад, что не открыта тайна эта мне, 
Что дан мне шанс идти своим путем и совершать свое предназначенье.
И хочется лишь славить мне  Того, 
Кто знает все, 
Кто дал мне жизнь и радости ее, не отнимая от нее ни капли боли, 
и не снимая покрывала тайн с пути, который так далек и труден. 
Того, Кто слушал мои песни в день радости моей,
и плач в тот самый день,  
когда мне было безнадежно трудно,  
Того, Кто сам всегда со мною был и будет –
Всегда, везде и вечно! 
Аллилуйя!

----------


## Skadi

> Чтоб, смерть пройдя, войти в святой покой 
> И научиться бережно касаться
> Больных сердец целительной рукой...


Гм...если я правильно поняла, то...Вы хотите стать святым? или я ошиблась? :rolleyes:

----------


## Domoff

> А не хотите открыть свою тему?


Гоните или как:smile:

----------


## Skadi

> Гоните или как


Ни в коем случае! Наоборот, у Вас будет прекрасная возможность полностью представить нам Ваше творчество  :flower: 
Впрочем, Ваше право - выбрать себе место обетования :smile:

----------


## Domoff

Спасибо :-) Возможно, и есть резон, надо подумать :-) просто увидел тему, как-то вдруг подумалось, что здесь людям это будет интересно...
А насчет "святым быть" (или не быть) - такая возможность есть у всех :-), почему бы не стать? Тем более, в этом гораздо больше смысла, чем в простом "существовании", разве не так?

----------


## PAN

*Domoff*,
 Если не сложно - представьтесь пожалуйста...
А то я даже не знаю как поздороваться - цветами или пивом...:biggrin:



> А не хотите открыть свою тему?


Если ответ будет положительным - сообщения перенесу в авторскую тему пользователя *Domoff*...

----------


## Skadi

> насчет "святым быть" (или не быть) - такая возможность есть у всех :-), почему бы не стать? Тем более, в этом гораздо больше смысла, чем в простом "существовании", разве не так?


Желать никому не запрещено - выполнить желание бывает трудно, особенно такое:


> Ты лишь одно душе моей позволь – 
> Тебя найти, Твоей Любви быть тенью.


 :rolleyes:




> Возможно, и есть резон, надо подумать :-)


 :Ok: 



> А то я даже не знаю как поздороваться - цветами или пивом...


А ты сразу и тем, и другим - на всякий случай :biggrin:

----------


## Domoff

Доброе время суток, меня лично зовут Николай, хотя, пиво я уже не пью :-) просто под моим ником здесь еще и моя жена в других темах, как-то так получилось...
Кстати, Нижний - Alma Mater :-)
.... А давайте, переносите, раз уж так пошло, выложу немного, пусть читается :-)

----------


## PAN

> меня лично зовут Николай, хотя, пиво я уже не пью :-) просто под моим ником здесь еще и моя жена в других темах, как-то так получилось...


Вот и пришло объяснение моим сомнениям...:biggrin:
Николай... :br: 

Как тему называть будем???

----------


## Domoff

Трудного вы просите :-).... Есть мнение? У меня как-то все в таком же духе :-) Я щас немного покумекаю...

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
Есть предложение... "Иди, открой Ему"

----------


## PAN

*Domoff*,

С новосельем... :br: 



> пиво я уже не пью :-)


Будем считать, что в кружках чай...:biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

*Domoff*,
*С новосельем, Николай :smile:
*
 [IMG]http://*********org/42450.jpg[/IMG]Надеемся, что общение будет взаимоприятным  :Aga:

----------


## Domoff

Ну, ребята... даже как-то неудобно :-) СПАСИБИЩЕ!!!!

*Добавлено через 30 секунд*
Щас спою...

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Это алаверды :-)

Ночь

Мечты своей лишь к тени прикоснуться…
Ожечься о желания прилив…
В дыхания прибой
Безумно
Окунуться
И жажду утопить,
Ее не утолив…
Песчинкою упасть 
На дно сознанья,
Не замутив безгрешной чистоты…

И тщиться
На ночном дисплее Мирозданья
Найти планету «Я»
В созвездьи «Ты»…

----------


## Skadi

> Найти планету «Я»
> В созвездьи «Ты»…


 :flower:

----------


## Domoff

Ну, что, .. продолжаем разговор.
Из первых:

*Боль
*
«Зачем я живу?» - себя я спрашиваю,
для окружающих здоровым сказавшись,
серых будней 
серую замшу
серым веществом 
в розовое перекрашивая…

Скальпелем памяти врезаюсь в мозг:
каждый день, каждый час, каждый миг – операция.
По живому кромсаю: 
наркоз – мое «рацио» - 
опьяненного сном 
обезболить не смог.

Лишь ты б сумела тампоном губ
промокнуть мои раны и боль умерить.

Продолжаю в твое шаманство верить.
Потому что забыть тебя 
не могу…

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
*Сонет*

Вы мне сказали, что 
Любовь и Смерть - 
Вдвоем 
в подлунном этом правят мире.
Но лишь толкните сердца дверь пошире
И сквозь пурги житейской 
круговерть
взгляните:
То, о савана край белый
Постыло с тонких рук стирая кровь,
Бредет не Смерть:
То - рано с горя поседевшая Любовь,
Что счастье подарить
Кому-то
Не сумела.

----------


## Ольвия

> С новосельем, Николай


Присоединяюсь.... :br:  :br:

----------


## Domoff

Еще раз спасибо всем  :flower: 

Тогдашние :-)

*Серия «Миледи»*

*Женщина*

- Ах, королева! Слышали? Лорд Бэкингем убит!
- О, Боже мой, за что такие муки!
Не в силах я перенести разлуки!...

… Что встали!? Видите ж, что локон не завит!

*Не понять*

Миледи, 
я прошу Вас позабыть фигляра,
чья боль сквозь смех 
не сможет Вам понятней стать,
пока не будет в чьей-нибудь чужой коллекции 
блистать
сталь Ваших слез
в плену
пускай изящного 
футляра.

*Добавлено через 12 минут*
А теперь немного другие:

*Жизнь*

Как кровь струится по венам,
Как снег слетает на крыши,
я жду и жду перемену,
я слушаю, хоть и не слышу...

я радуюсь, хоть и печально,
я верую, пусть и с оглядкой...

...Ведомый Великим Порядком,
всегда знал, что жил не случайно!

*Грань* 

Есть грань, которую легко переступить...

так просто… взять, одною левой, и шагнуть…

метнуть в лицо словес каких-то муть
и в одночасье грань ту самую забыть...

Все можно... 

можно крик себе позволить,
и взгляд обиженный, что жалит, словно иглы...
отбросить все, что до того достигли...

Все можно... 

но нельзя Христа в себе неволить!

И в ту же воду дважды не войти.

И храм души, разрушив, не возвесть
шальной улыбкой - мол, «чего там!» - 
Ведь нет за ту черту обратного пути!

Стоит там Ангел, препоясанный и строгий.
В лицо Его нам не дано смотреть.

Адам шагнул... 
Он выбрал ТУ дорогу...

И Божий ЖИЗНИ ДАР
вдруг превратился в СМЕРТЬ.

----------


## Domoff

*Любовь*

(Читай: Библия, Новый Завет, 
1-е послание Ап. Павла к Коринфской церкви, гл.13)

Когда люблю – тогда я буду
Хранить семейный свой порог.
Когда люблю – тогда забуду
Обиды мелочной порок…

Когда люблю – пораньше встану,
Чтоб дом теплом своим согреть…
Я радоваться правде стану,
И, если надо, боль терпеть…

Когда люблю – тогда я верю,
Когда люблю – тогда не лгу,
Чужой доверчивости двери
Как пес я верный стерегу…

Любовь не зла и не драчлива,
Она покорна, но сильна,
Приветлива, не горделива,
Хранить умеет мир она.

Мы без любви – как дом забытый,
Как хлеба брошенный кусок,
Окно, что так давно разбито,
В пустыне душной мы песок…

Так пусть же будем мы любимы,
Так будем же других любить,
Чтоб дети наши наше имя
Смогли с улыбкой повторить!

----------


## Skadi

> Мы без любви – как дом забытый,
> Как хлеба брошенный кусок,
> Окно, что так давно разбито,
> В пустыне душной мы песок…


Хорошо, Николай :smile:

----------


## Витка

> Господь! Я ЖИТЬ хочу, а не в театр играть…


Николай, вот это очень понравилось, как здОрово, что оно в начале... Вас приятно читать!
И про любовь - порадовало! Всё в точку!!! Класс! Спасибо большое!!!




> Так пусть же будем мы любимы,
> Так будем же других любить,
> Чтоб дети наши наше имя
> Смогли с улыбкой повторить!


Удачи вам с супругой, любите и берегите друг друга!!!

----------


## Domoff

Спасибо за теплые слова, рад, что прочтение приносит пользу :-) или удовольствие... Желаю того же всем, кто читает. Стихи о Любви были написаны к Семейному конкурсу городскому в качестве презентации в дополнение в слайд-фильму. Так вот получилось :-)

----------


## Витка

> Так вот получилось :-)


отлично получилось!!! И как конкурс? Выигран был , я надеюсь???

----------


## Domoff

Там не было одного победителя, наградили всех (придумали по номинации). Но в целом было неплохо :-)

----------


## Витка

*Domoff*, да у нас тоже так делают, но всё-таки 1 победителя потом на область отправляют... Может, где-то ваше видео можно глянуть???

----------


## Domoff

*Счастье*

Когда при нашей жизни мы выглядим убого, 
Тогда при нашей смерти мы не встречаем Бога. 
Когда при нашем счастьи мы смотрим не на небо, 
Тогда, скажу я прямо, не жизнь у нас, а небыль...

Когда в пылу стараний ты забываешь вечность, 
Тогда твои страданья уходят в бесконечность.
Тогда зажат совсем ты в тисках противоречья, 
Тогда твой мир богатый увечно-человечен.

Когда себе нет веры, когда в других нет жажды,
Когда в клочок размером свернется мир однажды,
Ты вспомни Человека, родившегося в яслях,
Чтоб жизнь твоя до века в потемках не угасла.

Ты вспомни Крест и матерь, скорбящую по сыну,
Мужчин, что убежали,  в беде Иисуса кинув.

Ты вспомни строки жизни, что выжег Бог в скрижалях,
Крик распятого: «Всех их прости, Отец, Мне жаль их…»
Ты вспомни слово Сына: «Жив будешь только верой,
Пускай с зерно была б она горчичное размером…»

Тогда пусть бьют и режут, пусть рвут тебя на части,
Но я скажу, что будешь ты преисполнен счастья.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Может, где-то ваше видео можно глянуть???


Дома :-) Это было уже давненько, его обрабатывать для Инета нужно, это время... может быть, когда-нить выложу :-)

*Добавлено через 11 минут*
А это записано к юбилею училища :-). Музыкального. 

*Старый рояль*

Когда коснется вдруг рука 
Струны седеющей виска,
Тогда истасканный рояль
Застонет тихо и проснется, 
Педалью скрипнет, улыбнется
И заспешит, как прежде, вдаль…

В дороге будет он ворчать на автора, 
что был небрежен,
Что не был с ним, как прежде, нежен,
Заставив громко так играть…

Затем, как старый педагог,
Он незаметно соберется,
И, века пыль стряхнув, взорвется так, 
Как один он только мог.

И бурным водопадом звук,
Что заглушал педали скрипы, Гимн запоет, 
и сердца хрипы
Заменят метронома стук.

Он зазвучит как раньше, как всегда,
Непознаваемо, безудержно и дерзко,
Как будто кто-то сдернул резко
Как пыльный тот чехол с него, года...

И только слышно будет, как молчит,
Заслушавшись рояль, седое небо…

Такую жизнь прожить хотелось мне бы.
Рояль, 
  учитель, 
     Мастер, 
         - научи!

----------


## Domoff

*Откровение*

Может быть, мне напела душа,
Может быть, мне подсказывал разум,
Но вчера услыхал, не дыша,
Будто с неба я странную фразу.

Я не ждал такой простоты – 
Будто лампу зажгли в изголовьи:

«Мне не важно, что сделаешь ты.
Важно только, чтоб делал с любовью».

Я искал – и боялся мечты,
Сделать выбор не мог я порою…

«Мне не важно, что сделаешь ты.
Важно только, чтоб делал с любовью».

Будто камень сбросили с плеч,
Будто стал я мудрей и моложе,
Просто понял я: нужно беречь
То, что, может, всего дороже.

Просто понял, что вдруг нашел
То, что долго скрывалось за болью:
Как же, Господи, хорошо
Жить в согласьи с Тобой и с собою!

Жить по совести! - 
- Как дышать! - Как с ладони пить талую воду! -
- Жить, как петь! - Как в траве лежать! - 
Как по лужам бежать в непогоду! - ...

Словно утром свели все мосты.
Подарили сто лет здоровья – 

«Мне не важно, что делаешь ты.
Очень важно, чтоб сделал с любовью!»

...Может быть, мне напела душа,
Может быть, подсказал мне разум,
Но вчера записал, не дыша,
Для себя я центральную фразу.


*Обнаженка*

Зима. 
	Класс. 
		Рефлектор.
			В углу – «обнаженка».

Мольберты 
	вокруг 
		батареей орудий.

Будто город стоит, врагом окруженный, 
Где в страхе не знают, что делать, люди.

И вроде бы любят - но понарошку.
Будто пируют – но как-то без соли,
Так, как пес грызет в кустах придорожных
Кость, украденную с застолья.

Но ведь нужно кому-то быть обнаженным,
Выставлять напоказ свое тело за деньги!
…Но больно глядеть в глаза напряженные – 
Тебе ведь холодно! На, оденься!...

… Вот и стихи, как натурщица, мерзнут
В углу под прицелом прищуренных взглядов…

… Может, кому-то это не надо…

…А, может, кто-то восстанет из мертвых…

----------


## Mazaykina

*Domoff*,
Хотела скопировать самое- самое, оказалось- слишком много цитат. Коля, мне ОЧЕНЬ понравлось всё! Как ажур, ни на что непохожий, индивдуальный и ТОНКИЙ! Спасибо за тему.  :flower:

----------


## Domoff

*Шнурки*

Идет,            
сутулясь,         
приличный         
БОМЖ.
Впрочем,      
на БОМЖа        
не очень             
похож:
На брюках    
не старых         
не видно            
 дыры,
ботинки        
на нем              
совсем                
не стары...

Словно         
заснула            
его                    
душа.
Бредет он     
к помойке        
своей,                 
не спеша.

Но что-то в нем бросилось мне в глаза:
Не захотел он ШНУРКИ завязать! 

Был он рожден, чтобы мечтать, чтоб строить и петь, по небу летать! ...Ну, вот ведь ботинки, а вот и шнурки!…

Но,       видимо,          мысли          уже           далеки…

Его душу украли и сунули в тьму.

Она умерла.

*ЕЙ 
ШНУРКИ 
НИ К ЧЕМУ*

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
Диалог с Христом

-	Люби!
-	Не знаю, Господи… Так сложно…
-	Терпи!
-	Так больно, Господи! Как можно??!!
-	Иди!
-	А ноги в кровь?! Я есть хочу и пить…
-	Не спи!
-	Нет сил, Господь, мне за Тобой ходить…
-	Ты ж говорил, что любишь?
-	Я хотел…
-	Терпеть ты обещал, как Я терпел…
Бежать ты порывался к небесам,
Я помощь предлагал - ты говорил: «Я сам!»…

Ну, сам так сам… твой выбор самый верный.
Свободе ты своей безмерно рад, наверно.
Наследства часть Я дал тебе, сын Мой.
Ты радоваться должен… 
… Что с тобой?

- Ты все подстроил!! Знал Ты, что дороги
Мои порвут натруженные ноги.
Молил Тебя я по ночам в степи,
Чтоб Ты повозку дал, а Ты: «Терпи!»,
«Люби!» - кого любить?! …Того урода, 
Что мимо просвистал, поднявши пыль?

- О… Ты забыл… А кто тому два года
На этом месте на повозке был?
Ты даже не заметил у дороги
Сидящего в пыли…
- Но я спешил…
- Да, но, поджав натруженные ноги, сидел тогда здесь ТЫ.
Да, ты тогда здесь был.
- Но как?!!!... Ужель в то время…
- Знаешь, все возможно 
Тому, Кто есть Начало и Конец.
Так что… уродом обозвал неосторожно
Ты сам себя. Ну, понял, наконец?

Когда ты к счастью держишь путь неблизкий,
Знай, что СЕБЯ встречая на пути,
Ты можешь путь тот с радостью пройти,
А можешь и с предсмертною запиской.

- Мне страшно… Как мне дальше быть?

- Пойдем вперед, сынок,
И за руку Мою держись, не уставая,
Чтобы в Святом обетованном крае
В одеждах царских ты себя увидеть смог.

----------


## Domoff

*Осень*

В отпуск куплены давно у птиц билеты…
За решетку солнце засадив,
Осень скинула опять с престола
Лето,
Репутацию дождями подмочив.

Мимоходом небеса запачкав грязью, 
на леса набрызгав кислоты,
Саквояж отборных безобразий
Прятать понесла она в кусты.

И огласки громкой 
Избежала бы,
Да, скрипя стволами, 
Как пером,
Шлют во все концы 
деревья
листья-жалобы
И сгорают гордо
Под окном.

----------


## Ольвия

> В отпуск куплены давно у птиц билеты…
> За решетку солнце засадив,
> Осень скинула опять с престола
> Лето,
> Репутацию дождями подмочив.


 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Шлют во все концы
> деревья
> листья-жалобы
> И сгорают гордо
> Под окном.


Очень-очень хорошие стихи!!!! Читала на одном дыхании всю тему!!! Спасибо!

----------


## Domoff

Спасибо Тому, Кто мне их давал, потому что практически все здесь не выдумано, а записано. Сейчас читаю - самому странно, что это могло как-то родиться где-то внутри меня... или вне... Встречался с одним знакомым композитором, хорошим, он про себя сказал мне то же самое - мы ведь только проводники. Для меня честь записывать на бумагу то, что дается... кстати, легко делиться этими вещами - потому что не свое :-) Мне дано ДЛЯ ВАС! Приглашайте, читайте, делитесь :-) Жалко, если это не читается. 
Надеюсь, никто не примет мои размышления как желание "покрасоваться крутизной" или еще что. Стихи сами за себя говорят. Они "честные". 
Всем спасибо :-)

----------


## Skadi

*Domoff*,
Николай, с интересом читаю Ваше творчество - спасибо за откровение :smile: :flower:

----------


## Domoff

*Стихотворенье*

Стих пишется, когда уже «не можно»…
Когда взлетишь в мечтах – 
и больно упадешь…
Но вот плеснешь с балкона 
рифму
осторожно,
исподтишка,
на ваши шляпы
и – ЖИВЕШЬ!
И настроенье вроде бы получше,
И мироощущенье здоровей,
И снова каждый день – как день получки,
И трель будильника – что в роще соловей…

И снова все вокруг – родные братья
(Хоть видеть никого вчера не мог),
И заживающей уже Души объятья
Опять раскрыты для сомнений и тревог.

И снова копятся печали и надежды,
Судьбы подарки и ее плевки…

С мечты содрав последние одежды,
Чтоб крылья были вновь ее легки,
Берешь разбег – и  - ….взлет!....

И снова боль паденья
И тихий вой: «Зачем родился я!?»

Но обольешь себя стихотвореньем – 
И жизнь 
На круги 
Повернет
Своя.


*Старость*

Минуты,
Дни летят…
И годы, как назло, из шкафа выкрали мой первый день рожденья.
И седины таблица умноженья
давно уже в уме.

И шалость наслажденья
мне с улицы показывает «нос»
через стекло…

*Старому другу*

Тому, что было,
Быть не суждено.
Лишь письма старые шуршат
Змеиной кожей.

… Ба!.. Это я на фото? Да… похоже…
А это что в руке…бокал? А в нем вино?
Поди ж ты, что мы пить имели счастье…
Хотя, конечно, счастье 
не в вине,
а в том, 
что без него всегда сумею впасть я в воспоминаний блажь…

А помнишь, как ко мне
вы ночью приходили,
И альбомом мы тешили себя.
И в тот момент я ставил на себе эксперимент,
Талантом вдруг являясь 
незнакомым.
И пел нам дифирамбы карандаш,
от сумасшедшей гордости тупея…
И при свечах у фортепьяно 
вечер наш
Сережку слушал,
кашлянуть не смея…

Хотя, кому я это, право, говорю…

----------


## LenZ

*Domoff*,
Читаю... Интересно пишете... Необычно...

----------


## Domoff

Записываю... :-) Хотелось бы побольше и почаще, но это не в моей власти :-) А у самого получаются жалкие потуги. 

Еще чуть.

*Не те слова*

Когда на костре инквизиции сжигали 
проповедника Яна Гуса, одна старушка 
принесла к костру полено. Так ее научили палачи, 
обещая за это Вечную жизнь. Ян Гус, глядя 
на нее с состраданием, вместо проклятий сказал из огня: 
«Святая простота»…  


Когда приходит Бог, ты в трепете смолкаешь:
все помыслы свои - они мешают только
смотреть на мощь и красоту Его,
и наслаждаться мудростью от века.
И просто говоришь весь в трепете священном:
"Осанна! 	
Осанна Богу в вышних! 
Аллилуйя!
Свят, свят Господь... Свят... Свят..."
И ничего другого вдруг не помнишь,
хотя вот только что ты говорил другое....
И это не потеря памяти, 
но радость
быть в единении с Творцом всего Созданья...

… И вечная любовь Его, и красота,
И мудрость - та, что восхищает и чарует,
что заполняет и СВОЙ МИР дарует...

и боль Любви:
 		"Святая простота..."

Ведь шел с поленом я к костру ужасной казни,
уверен быв, что делаю добро...
И вдруг НЕ ТЕ слова сказал распятый рот -
и ужас глупости моей тогда мне был показан...

"Святая простота..." 

Страшнее нет тех слов...
Я чувствовал тогда, что полетел в Геенну...

Но что-то большее вдруг растопило стену
греха, и закружило в вихре снов,
Где я, свободный, радостный, достойный
шагал в широких брюках по траве...
И рядом шел Иисус...

Очнулся я с поленом...
Все так же треск стоял горевших ярко дров...

Но странный мир простых и БОЖЬИХ слов
Вознес меня в костер, 
     и, 
преклонив колени,
полено бросив яростно толпе,
что свистом меня раньше подбодряла,
я, улыбаясь, гимн хвалы запел...

И город та улыбка озаряла...

----------


## yozhik67

> Стих пишется, когда уже «не можно»…


Слово…строчка…две…четыре…
Взгляды…мысли…чувства…жизнь…
Всё возможно в этом мире,
Если захотеть, сложить.

----------


## smychok

*Стихотворенье*
*Старому другу*
 :Ok: 
 Честно скажу, что "старому другу" осилил не с первого раза)))

----------


## Domoff

> Честно скажу, что "старому другу" осилил не с первого раза)))


Ну... оно довольно личное действительно, потому что, к примеру, что такое альбом, нужно знать :-) И причем там карандаш, тоже - это мы в студенческие годы делали альбом с фотографиями, которые были частью коллажей - дорисованных, расписанных, и дело было обычно по ночам, когда неожиданно приходили какие-то образы, ассоциации... Было забавно, когда все получалось неожиданно интересно. У нас была потрясающая компания с разных курсов и специальностей. До сих пор те годы для многих из нас являются основой в жизни. И этот стих тоже был написан одному из "наших" как письмо :-)

*Добавлено через 17 минут*



> Всё возможно в этом мире,
> Если захотеть, сложить.


Сложить-то можно, а вот жить в таком "домике" всю жизнь мучиццо :-)

----------


## Ольвия

*Domoff*, :flower:

----------


## yozhik67

> Сообщение от yozhik67
> 
> Всё возможно в этом мире,
> Если захотеть, сложить.
> 
> Сложить-то можно, а вот жить в таком "домике" всю жизнь мучиццо :-)


Ну, это *как* и *что* складывать. Я вот доволен тем, что "сложил". А те, кто "мучицца", обычно всё и сваливают на Него, на судьбу, на "дурной глаз". А вот в себя заглянуть...

----------


## Domoff

> А вот в себя заглянуть...


Ууууу.... спорить не буду :-) Здесь ты прав, Ежик. Кстати, я тоже доволен тем, что складывается. Просто не нравится мне жить посредственно, все как-то глобального хоцца, КАЧЕСТВЕННО другого. Я бы сказал, нездешнего :-)

----------


## yozhik67

Йожик рад, что его правильно поняли.  :Aga: 
И стихи ему Ваши понравились :Aga: 
Но вот жить йожик любит тихо, в своей норке, потому что он добрый и мяххкий, а иголки у него - только чтобы защищаться от всего ГЛОБАЛЬНОГО.:rolleyes:

----------


## Skadi

> Но вот жить йожик любит тихо, в своей норке, потому что он добрый и мяххкий, а иголки у него - только чтобы защищаться от всего ГЛОБАЛЬНОГО.


:rolleyes:.........:wink:........наверно, выход....:rolleyes:

----------


## Domoff

У каждого своя практика жизни, однако. Я был, наверно, слишком долго мяххким и добрым, а, вернее, считал себя таковым, покуда не увидел, что по моей вине гибнут люди. В этом плане, прочитав стих Ольвии "Старуха Любовь", я абсолютно согласен с тем, что там говорят герои. Это снаружи я хотел быть белым и пушистым, с мяххкими иголкими, внутри же был полон гнилья. Даже было время, что я об этом не догадывался, но все меняется... И даже в моей норке меня нечто ДОСТАЛО. 
Ни в чей адрес, просто так все до боли понятно и известно, и пережито, и уже не хоцца возвращацца. Поэтому тихо жить не получается- слишком заманчиво то, что глобально. Сравнивать даже не с чем :-), насколько  все мощнее и восхитительнее.  
Ну, а чтобы разговор поддержать еще одна интересная весчь. ЗАписана она была в поезде. Вообще, надо сказать, что когда начинается запись, абсолютно не знаю финала. Вот и в этот раз все пришло совершенно неожиданно.

*Диалог с Христом*

-	Люби...
-	Не знаю, Господи… Так сложно…
-	Терпи...
-	Так больно, Господи! Как можно??!!
-	Иди...
-	А ноги в кровь?! Я есть хочу и пить…
-	Не спи!
-	Нет сил, Господь, мне за Тобой ходить…
-	Ты ж говорил, что любишь?
-	Я хотел…
-	Терпеть ты обещал, как Я терпел… Бежать ты порывался к небесам, Я помощь предлагал - ты говорил: «Я сам!»…  Ну, сам так сам… твой выбор самый верный. Свободе ты своей безмерно рад, наверно.
Наследства часть Я дал тебе, сын Мой. Ты радоваться должен… … Что с тобой?

- Ты все подстроил!! Знал Ты, что дороги мои порвут натруженные ноги!! Молил Тебя я по ночам в степи, чтоб Ты повозку дал, а Ты: «Терпи!»,«Люби!» - кого любить?! Того урода,  что мимо просвистал, поднявши пыль?

- О… Ты забыл… А кто тому два года на этом месте на повозке был? Ты даже не заметил у дороги сидящего в пыли…
- Но я спешил…
- Да, но, поджав натруженные ноги, сидел тогда здесь ТЫ. Да, ТЫ ТОГДА ЗДЕСЬ БЫЛ.
- Но как?!!!... Ужель в то время…
- Знаешь, все возможно Тому, Кто есть Начало и Конец.
Так что… уродом обозвал неосторожно ты САМ СЕБЯ. ..Ну, понял, наконец?

*Когда ты к счастью держишь путь неблизкий,
Знай, что СЕБЯ встречая на пути,
Ты можешь путь тот с радостью пройти,
А можешь и с предсмертною запиской.*

- Мне страшно… Как мне дальше быть?

- Пойдем вперед, сынок,
И за руку Мою держись, не уставая,
Чтобы в Святом обетованном крае
В одеждах царских ты себя увидеть смог.

*Добавлено через 12 минут*



> .................наверно, выход....


Не хочется пережить хотя бы часть того, что пережил Леонардо?:wink: Познать еще непознанное, или рыться в том, что под ногами исхожено? Выбор есть всегда :-) И у каждого. 
Сегодня так получилось, что был участником двух траурных церемоний. В обоих случаях - молодые ребята, 37 и 20 лет. И если бы люди знали свои сроки, разве их мировоззрение не изменилось бы? О многом приходится задумываться в эти минуты, и понимаешь, что ты призван БЫТЬ, а не казаться. Время - то, что мы не можем вернуть и исправить. Существовать бесцельно, но тихо? 
Когда ты побывал на океане, твой домашний пруд кажется тебе болотом.
Опять же просто мысли вслух... И спасибо Вам и всем!

----------


## Skadi

> Выбор есть всегда :-) И у каждого.


*Согласна!*:smile:

----------


## Skadi

> просто мысли вслух...


Ещё бы.....мыслей вслух  :flower:

----------


## Domoff

*Первой любви*

Я черты твои вспоминаю…
Что-то помнится, что-то нет…
Словно щупаю в подсознаньи
Оттиск старых медных монет…

Слышу голос все глуше, все реже
Через ржавчину старых снов.
Словно кто-то нарочно прореживал
Частокол твоих детских слов.

Все взрослее становятся мысли.
Все спокойнее сердца стук.

Мой далекий, мой юный друг:
Хорошо, что вот так все вышло.

В поезде в одном купе ехал с мамой и дочкой "на выданьи".  Было видно, что в семье не все складывается с отцом, и мужского внимания явно не хватает. А тут что-то вдруг стали приходить стихи... Записал, подарил... Реакция была интересная (у дочери: "Это он что-то к тебе, мам, имеет...") Меня, видимо, задело :wink: Получилось вот что:

*Бывает по-другому*
(знакомство в поезде)

Я просто хотел подарить стихи,
Только что выстраданные из-под пера.

Просто так.

Но твое «хи-хи»
В ответ, словно хищный звон топора.

«Сейчас не бывает без умысла пошлого!...»

Солнышко, сколько ж ты вынесла бед?
Сколько ж обмана в твои …дцать лет 
Тебе довелось пережить в своем прошлом!?

От умножения беззакония
Любовь охладеет во многих людях,
Но стоит ли жить нам по зла законам,
Уподобляясь в мыслях Иуде!?

Есть Чистота, и Святость тоже,
Есть Бескорыстие и Сочувствие.
Есть Искренность, так на Глупость похожая.
Но СТОИТ ей верить и радость чувствовать!

Жить в страхе можно, но только стоит ли?
Гораздо спокойней ЛЮБИТЬ и ВЕРИТЬ,
Чтобы однажды кто-то доверил
И тебе тайну сердца, тебя достойного.

Спасибо.

----------


## Skadi

> Я черты твои вспоминаю…
> Что-то помнится, что-то нет…
> Словно щупаю в подсознаньи
> Оттиск старых медных монет…


Я черты твои вспоминаю -
Помогал целовать их рассвет...
Как ты спишь по утрам - представляю,
Жаль, меня с тобой рядом нет.


> Жить в страхе можно, но только стоит ли?
> Гораздо спокойней ЛЮБИТЬ и ВЕРИТЬ,
> Чтобы однажды кто-то доверил
> И тебе тайну сердца, тебя достойного.


Жить в страхе глупо. И неважен повод.
Главней всего любить, прощать и верить.
А без любви сжигает душу голод,
И пустоту ты не пытайся ту измерить...
______________________
*Domoff*,
Влюбилась в Ваше творчество  :flower:

----------


## Domoff

Да не мое оно :-), хотя, как человеку, канешна, приятно. Спасибо. Молитесь, чтобы  Бог раскрыл Вам Свои кладовые - знали бы люди, ЧТО ТАМ ЕСТЬ!!!
Благословений Божьих Вам и всем Вашим родным, близким и друзьям!
Если возможно, дайте ссылку на стихи другим людям - это для них написано. Пусть читают. Я не силен в раскрутке, сорри... Но это для всех. Думаю, Вы меня понимаете.

----------


## Domoff

Жизни река так глубока, 
но в силы свои ты веришь пока.
Вода так тепла, и дует попутный ветер…
Скоро причалишь, построишь свой дом – 
ты так давно мечтаешь о нем,
и ждешь - не дождешься, когда же ты счастье встретишь...

Ты плыл спокойно по реке, и вот решил сойти на пристань.
Построил дом свой на песке и думал ты, что счастье близко.
И вот течет песок в часах, а ты сидишь и ждешь удачу,
но Кто-то там на небесах решил судьбу твою иначе…

Ветер
Рвет и ломает стены.
Встретил
В жизни ты перемены.
Строил
Дом свой ты не на камне.
Тонешь
Ты в нем среди желаний.


Небо затянуто, ниже – вода.  
Не видел чудес ты никогда.
Крикнешь: «тону!» - что ты услышишь в ответ?
Тянет ко дну, река глубока, 
но с неба сквозь ночь протянулась рука -
Ты понял, что врали те, кто говорил: «Бога нет!» 

«Со Мной пройдешь ты по воде, Я заберу твои ненастья,
Открою путь тебе везде, путь радости, любви и счастья».
Построй свой дом на камне ты, чтоб не тонуть в песке пустыни,
И уходи из темноты, к тебе Господь взывает ныне!»

Море 
Звездами разольется
Радость
В сердце твоем взорвется
Счастье
Рекой в даль устремится…
С прошлым
	Ты навсегда простишься!

----------


## Skadi

> Молитесь, чтобы Бог раскрыл Вам Свои кладовые ...


Что и делаем, Николай :wink: Только не о раскрытии кладовых молимся, больше о здравии близких...
А Вы сами перестали творить? :rolleyes:
Ой....оказывается, Вы уже и написали....а это чьи стихи? Ваши? или...Господа? :rolleyes:

----------


## Domoff

> Что и делаем, Николай :wink: Только не о раскрытии кладовых молимся, больше о здравии близких...
> А Вы сами перестали творить? :rolleyes:
> Ой....оказывается, Вы уже и написали....а это чьи стихи? Ваши? или...Господа? :rolleyes:


Надо бы завести страничку "Знакомьтесь, Бог!" :wink: Эт когда в гости с другом приходишь и знакомишь... А то все слышали, многие даже подарки получали и всякообразную помощь, а познакомиться все недосуг  :Aga:  Многое бы тогда изменилось.... 

А про творчество вообще отдельная тема. Откуда приходит и куда уходит? Но четко знаю, где чье: мое неизмеримо слабее, поэтому даже и не рыпаюсь. Я не выкладываю одну вещь, она весьма большая и ... как бы сказать.... непростая в восприятии. Хотя записана она была в течении получаса всего лишь. Жена в это время на меня смотрела широко открытыми глазами, потому что я даже попросил ее карандаш принести с бумагой - боялся опоздать и не успеть за мыслью. После этого пару дней мыслил рифмованно, но... это было просто забавно. Не знаю, почему дается, или не дается -  кому хочет, тому и выливает на голову :wink:

Последнее опубликованное - это была песня, она скорее моя. 
Вот, пока и все что есть. Хотя... может решусь и выложу ту самую "поэму" - тогда совсем все. Может быть, пока. Не знаю.

----------


## T.BOROVIK

Здравствуйте все в этом доме!
Забрела в поисках стихов для детей (вот так угораздило! -- люблю, собираю ...надцать лет, необходимы, а интересные найти сложно...), но остановилась здесь и потихонечку читала. Хорошо! Честно, что тоже хорошо. Тепло и дружелюбно. Интеллигентно и мягко. И везде искренне и по-настоящему.
Это о Вас *Domoff*,

"Генеральная" линия Ваших стихов не всегда попадает, на мой взгляд, по  причине достаточно большого тайника, который есть в каждом, признает он это или нет. И вот так, здесь, как Вы, говорить не просто. У Вас хватает слов и самое главное естественноти говорения, без натуги, и чего-то, что сразу бы послышалось, от чего не знаешь в какую стенку упереться взглядом... А потому, что или не можешь сказать, или боишься сказать, или не точно знаешь и т.д... Это я о себе.
Мне спокойнее читать и молча думать. 

С восторгом читала "Рояль", "Осень".
"Рояль" получился живым и с десятками узнаваемых персон! Потрясающе удалось передать что-то от эпохи, от не цветного кино, а от черно-белого на старой пленке, от героев "из бывших", воспитанных в "лицейских, классических" традициях... И ОЧЕНЬ МУЗЫКАЛЬНО!!!  Это не стихи -- концертный дивертисмент.
А "Осень" поразила какими-то резковатыми изломами. Очень интересный образ... замечательные метафоры. И текст пахнет осенью и тем, что именно в ней чувствуешь.
а что есть у Вас еще???

Так хочется отблагодарить Вас, и роялем, например... но нет его.. а есть немного похожее -- примите пожалуйста. И про осень там же заодно. 

[IMG]http://*********org/76995.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## krazbors

Николай, храни Вас Господь! Строки, которые Вы пишите, поражают своей искренностью и правдой. Обминают сознание и проникают прямо в душу! Спасибо, что пишите их! Будем ждать продолжения!

----------


## Domoff

"Ибо младенец родился нам - Сын дан нам; владычество на раменах Его, и нарекут имя Ему: Чудный, Советник, Бог крепкий, Отец вечности, Князь мира". (Ис.9:6)

Господь, благослови моих друзей, родных и близких...
Всех тех, что собрались вокруг Тебя сейчас....
Господь, Ты так велик! Так далеко Ты и так близко!
Нуждаемся в Тебе: благослови всех нас!

Господь, благодарю я за собранье душ спасенных,
Твоя любовь на нас излилась без конца!
И вот стою перед Тобой с главою преклоненной
в смирении, как сын перед лицом Отца.

Господь, благослови любить врагов больших и малых,
Благослови в делах являть любовь Твою сейчас,
Заблудших приведи домой и успокой усталых - 
Нуждаемся в Тебе: благослови всех нас!

Я верую в Тебя! И эта вера пусть пребудет
защитой средь людской вражды и суеты!
Я знаю, Ты меня ни на мгновенье не забудешь:
Хоть не всегда я верен - ВЕЧНО ВЕРЕН ТЫ!

Тебе пою хвалу, Иисус, и руки к небу вознесу
за милость и любовь, что обновляешь Ты с каждым днем!
Благодарю Тебя, Отец, Ты Сына дал и мне венец,
и под Его рукой в Царство славы мы все придем.

С Рождеством Христовым!!!

----------


## Domoff

Хочу познакомить с удивительным человеком - Сергеем Сапоненко. Знаком с ним заочно уже давно, но не перестаю удивляться его силе. Впрочем, сначала - стихи.

Я поздравляю вас с весной,
как с днём рожденья поздравляют.
Пусть ветер ярко-молодой
вас озарит цветеньем мая.

Я поздравляю вас с весной —
рассветом дня, закатом ночи.
Светите ближним красотой,
не замечая, между прочим.

Я поздравляю вас с весной.
Весну несите вечно в сердце,
чтоб никогда не стыть зимой,
а вечной радостью согреться.

Познакомиться с ним и узнать его биографию можно здесь:

http://www.facebook.com/saponenkopoet

----------


## Domoff

Еще один стих Сергея. Хороший.

Цвести в весенний день — великих сил не надо;
но если в жёлтый час плодов нет на ветвях,
деревья упадут под грузом снегопада
и будут вечно тлеть в негаснущих кострах. 

Погасла вмиг весна, отбушевало лето;
есть, вроде бы, плоды на дереве моём.
А добрые иль нет? Не мне судить об этом.
Плоды все и цветы оценены Христом.

----------


## Лев

> Плоды все и цветы оценены Христом.


А так ли это?
Ведь сказано Поэтом:
Не заботься о плодах -
Позаботься о трудах... :Aga:

----------


## Domoff

> Погасла вмиг весна, отбушевало лето;
> есть, вроде бы, плоды на дереве моём.
> А добрые иль нет? Не мне судить об этом.


Я думаю, что если внимательно прочесть, то возражений не будет  :Yes4: .

----------


## Domoff

Сергей Сапоненко. Женщинам.

Храни вас Бог от горестей земных,
от злых людей, от всяческих напастей.
Пусть солнце наполняет каждый миг,
пусть Божий свет дарует сердцу счастье. 

Храни вас Бог во всякий день и час.
А я молить Его повсюду буду,
чтоб сохранял рукой могучей вас
и сотворил любви извечной чудо.

Я тоже поздравляю всех женщин форума и желаю найти Защитника, Который хранил бы вас и в сем мире, и в будущем веке )) Будьте счастливы!

----------


## Lotos Kay

> В поезде в одном купе ехал с мамой и дочкой "на выданьи". Было видно, что в семье не все складывается с отцом, и мужского внимания явно не хватает. А тут что-то вдруг стали приходить стихи... Записал, подарил... Реакция была интересная (у дочери: "Это он что-то к тебе, мам, имеет...") Меня, видимо, задело :wink: Получилось вот что:


какие замечательные стихи! Не знаю, заходите ли в раздел, но _надо_ было Вам это сказать. :Smile3:

----------


## Domoff

Спасибо. Рад, что кому-то эти мысли близки.

Решился опубликовать все-таки... не знаю, как это назвать... стихи, поэма, откровение...

Чтобы было понятно, сам факт свершившегося был чудесен. По радио вечером шла поэтическая программа про Волошина, которая меня так взбудоражила, что я вдруг понял, что я слышу в себе ритмы и рифмы. Я забежал в комнату к жене, боясь упустить то, что слышу в себе, и попросил карандаш и бумагу. Она была шокирована моим видом и всем происходящим, но дала необходимое. Я стал ЗАПИСЫВАТЬ...

…О, плоть! Как ты противна мне!...
Господь! 
К Тебе мой дух стремится,
но плоть к земле его влечет,
хоть смерти
искренно
боится…
Плоть, ты –
даже этот карандаш, что за стихом не успевает, бумага, стол – 
мой дух взывает:
«Господь! 
Когда ж свободу дашь от этой клетки Ты постылой!?»
…Внемли мне, Боже, Боже милый,
я плачу от ее оков…
Но торжествую духом вновь, когда в мольбе к Тебе взываю
в стремлении познать Творца!

…Но сердце вновь болит,
наверное, как все болят сердца…
Когда-то думал я, что в нем живет мой дух…
Но мне сейчас открылось,
что тело лишь оно!
Что для того лишь билось,
чтоб я познал Твою любовь
и всеобъемлющую милость…
Ты - Дух! И Духом Святым в Сыне
Ты был во плоти среди нас.
Среди людей, как средь пустыни,
прошел земную череду.
Ты на земле был, 
как в Аду,
чтоб выйти самому из плена тленья,
поправ Закон земного притяженья
и нам к Отцу путь указать сейчас,
чтоб мы держаться перестали тела и всех его частей –
мозгов и живота, и рук, и ног, и прочего надела,
что так с землей соединяет суета…
… с землей, Тобою проклятой…

Ты свыше снизошел!
Ты – Бог, Иисус! 
Я понял!
Я видел это духом, Аллилуйя!
Ты не земным живешь, 
небесным,
и так же жить хочу я!

----------


## Domoff

Ты Духом бестелесным
открыл,
что все, что вижу я – 
все временное это,
все  - прах и пепел, 
суета сует…
И что лишь Дух живет и дышит, 
где захочет.
Он
жизнь увидеть может лишь один – 
ни тело, ни душа ее не зрят
и не дают надежды,
а лишь сбивают с толку часто
и всегда творят
противное Божественной Идее…
ДУХ!
Дух первичен и объемлет всё и вся! – 
Вот Истина!
И Духом 
призвал Господь познать Его.

…О, Боже!
Как мне мешают в этот час
и свет, и шум, и стук часов – 
лиши ж меня плотских оков!

Я б растворился в тишине,
в вечернем сумраке,
в тумане,
что по утрам уносит ветер
к Тебе, куда-то очень высоко – 
- туда, Господь, хочу!

… Но мысли нить теряю…

----------


## Domoff

Вот мы с женой и наши дети - Тело, 
что Ты не для блуда создал.
Как ВЫСОКО любить его!
...как НИЗКО  
в сравненьи с тем,
что Ты нам в Духе дал!

Как ДАЛЕКО МЫ от Тебя!
И как ТЫ БЛИЗКО!

…Любовь земная – 
жалкий отблеск
Твоей Божественной Любви.
Зови ж нас, Господи!
Зови!

Все, что имеем на земле,
настолько все вторично!
И воздух, и вода…
…И вы, друзья мои... -
Простите и поймите:
нам счастье - в Духе созерцать Творца - даровано лишь лично.
И ни мира,
ни всего, что в этом мире, не любите
духом!
Лишь к Господу любовь
в вас превратит любовь земную в ту, что влечет
и к матери,
и к сыну,
и к другу, и к врагу… к правителю… к соседу…,
прощает все обиды,
долготерпит и милосердствует,
не ищет своего,
сорадуется истине,
не радуется лжи,
все переносит и всего надеется.
И никогда любовь такая 
не перестанет в нас, пока мы в Сущем.
Пока мы Духом сплочены с Отцом,
Судьею правым и Истцом,
плоть победившим навсегда.
Явившим Сына 
на мгновенье
в сей страшный мир вражды людской, 
поправшего победой Духа тление греха,
а людям дверь открывшего в Божественный покой.

Как Он страдал в законе тела!
Как тесно было Духу там!
И с радостью с Креста 
взлетел
к Златого города вратам
Дух Сына,
и в Единстве слился
с Отцом.
И на престоле воцарился
Кто Все Во Всем,
И Кем,
И Для Кого.

И НЕТ 
НИ ПРОЩЕ, 
НИ СЛОЖНЕЕ 
НИЧЕГО.

----------


## Domoff

Стихи бывают разные:
голубые, красные,
былые и розовые,
детские и взрослые,
к Дню рожденья и на праздник,
на поминки и на свадьбу,
просто так, не просто так....

Я писать их не мастак...

Кто мне скажет, почему же
взруг беру бумаги лист - 
был на голову простужен -Рраз!... - 
- и "Пушкин-лицеист"!
Я не знаю, что за шутки
вдруг случаются со мной,
почему взруг за минуту
стих рождается - НЕ МОЙ....

Я писать их сам пытался,
и старался, и потел,
только  сердца не касался
стих, как я б того хотел...

Лишь когда пишу, что слышу,
что диктуют мне с небес,
я пою, и сердце дышит,
будто сам на небо влез...

Радость, боль, печаль и чудо,
гимн рожденному и плач!
Ты - апостол и Иуда,
Ты - господь и ты - палач!

Кто сейчас я? Я не знаю...
Я давно уже не свой.
Я бумагу лишь мараю,
чтоб явить всем голос Твой.

Чтоб любовь текла как масло,
чтоб спасенье в каждый дом,
чтобы сердце не погасло
в мире сем и в Царстве Том!

....

Стихи бывают разные:
голубые, красные, 
желтые и коричневые,
обычные и необычные,
сухие, простые и сложные,
возможные и невозможные,
смелые и осторожные,
лежачие и дорожные,
бессовестные и субтильные,
жестокие, любвеобильные...
... ... .....
... ... ....

----------


## Domoff

Не спеши уходить… 
                    потерпи…. 
Оглянись:
В колее от колес твоих видишь -  цветы!
Сквозь асфальт суеты пробиваются ввысь 
строчки Божьей любви неземной красоты…

Ты прошел – и они там взошли, 
а на них
отдыхают уставшие души людей, 
отдыхают от боли, от судеб своих,
чтоб дойти до конца и на небо взлететь.

А кому-то дано пить до дна этот путь,
Кто-то должен другим свое сердце отдать.
Будет время  - и будет постель отдохнуть.
А сегодня – сегодня есть боль-благодать,

А сегодня есть слезы, 
что Богу видны,
неподвижность, 
что мысль обуздать не смогла…

На земле неземные нам сроки даны…
Не спеши уходить… 
Все прости… 
Сгинет мгла…

----------


## Woldemar

Отец,услышь мою молитву:
-Тобой душа моя полна!
Веди меня,скорей,на битву
И пусть несёт меня волна!

Волна любви Твоей безмерной
С тобою,Боже,мы слились!
Клянусь,я буду Тебе верным
Хотя просил Ты:-Не клянись!

Меня огонь Твой зажигает,
Твой Свет горит в моей груди:
-Он мои раны исцеляет,
Готовит к битве впереди!

Ты Самый Лучший!Самый Главный!
Как без Тебя я раньше жил?
Тебя люблю я,Бог мой Славный,
И Ты меня всю жизнь любил!

Хочу теперь я быть с Тобою,
Прошу:-Bладей мною сполна!
Веди меня своей рукою,
Неси любви Твоей волна!

Иисус грядёт!Победа близко!
И враг падёт-повержен вновь.
Любите всех:врагов и близких-
СПАСЁТСЯ МИР ЧЕРЕЗ ЛЮБОВЬ!!!

Это мне вчера Бог на душу положил...

Воистину ты брат мой во Христе!

Аминь!

----------


## Domoff

:Smile3:  Хорошо! Спасибо! И за откровенность спасибо, всегда рад, и слава Богу, что у меня столько братьев и сестер по всему миру!!! Извините все, редко захожу, стихи как-то не записываются, текучка, наверно.... И всех с наступающим праздником Воскресения Христова! Бог провел нас мимо смерти, это просто супер! Христос воскрес!

----------


## Domoff

Всем привет. Давно не виделись. Вернее, вовсе не виделись, поэтому, восполняю сей недостаток. Песня ко дню рождения любимой жены))

https://youtu.be/zarP8I5Afa0

----------

Лев (02.11.2016)

----------


## Domoff

Была гроза. Я проходил меж двух рядом стоящих 16-ти этажек, и почувствовал, что меня чуть не унесло потоком. Мощь нечеловеческая, в такие минуты понимаешь, насколько ты мал по сравнению с Творцом. 

Песня записана с одного из собраний, т.ск., неконцертно))

http://domoff.podfm.ru/kov/3/

----------


## Domoff

Не знаю, возможно, получается, что я оффтопом пишу, но давайте будем считать, что это мои стихи, только под музыку))) Тоже записано "первое исполнение", прошу строго не судить за корявости в игре)) 


http://domoff.podfm.ru/kov/20/

----------


## Лев

> http://domoff.podfm.ru/kov/20/


Плеер по этой ссылке не играет...

----------

Domoff (11.11.2016)

----------


## Domoff

Странно, проверил, должно все работать((( Можно попробовать зайти сюда http://domoff.podfm.ru/, а там найти - цифры в конце опубликованных ссылок означают номер подкаста.

----------


## Domoff

Да, что-то PodFM совсем не грузится... как-то огорчает меня сей сервис. Надо другой найти для размещения подкастов.
А пока пару новых записей. Как-то вот сегодня сложилось записать мысли.

*Листок из блокнота*

Аллилуйя, Господь Иисус!
В духе ль, в теле ли вознесусь
И узрю Твой бескрайний небесный город,
где не царствует ни жара, ни вселенский холод,
а только Любовь,
чье присутствие – Твоя суть…
И тогда до конца спасусь
От религий, от мрака и заблуждений пут…
А пока… вот сижу и пишу.
Тут.

*Здесь и сейчас*

Снова здесь и сейчас. Снова быстро и дерзко 
Слова заставляют к бумаге липнуть
И строкою встают прямой и резкой. 
И объять не могу то, что слышу, и вникнуть
В смысл диктованного. 
Лишь потом 
Начинает оттаивать внутренность стылая
И лишь после с удивленьем смотреть на то,
Что вроде бы сейчас было.  

А что-то было?

Было. 
Присутствие. 
Живописца, 
Чьей кистью небрежно весь мир наш набросан.
Поэта, чья книга с начала пишется. 
Мудрости, на чьи отвечаю вопросы…
Вопросы… А ответов нет, как и прежде.
Что хотел Ты сказать? Что напеть мне хотел?
Дай подумать... Дай вспомнить... 
…. Любовь, надежда…
И снова любовь… И опять... А я-то как раз хотел
Спросить, любишь ли? Не забыл ли? Здесь ли?

Смешно. 
Прости. 
Сижу улыбаюсь.
Да, Ты как всегда – безо всяких «если»
Просто здесь и сейчас. И я притворяюсь,
Что не слышал, не видел, не помню.. 
Любовь
Бесконечно льется в меня. 
И время
Быстротечно, как и всегда. 
И вновь
Мне говоришь Ты: «Только верь Мне!
Только верь… легко, без ума напряжения,
Без философствования и страха - 
Я бесконечность Вселенной в движенье
Привел ради тебя, и ты из праха
ожил, и смерть не имеет власти
на нас с тобой, сын Мой. 
Садись поудобней.
Вот здесь, со Мной рядом. Вот так». 

Сколько страсти 
в Отцовской любви, Любви бесподобной...

И снова здесь и сейчас. Усталость приходит
От мыслей и поиска бесконечных…

Я помню. 
Я слышал. 
Записал даже вроде…
Снова смешно - все опять человечно.

Но так даже и хорошо, как случилось,
И время было не напрасно потрачено.

Я знаю: за все сполна заплачено.
Я верю. 
Спасибо.

У Тебя получилось.

----------


## Domoff

Вот еще одно. В последнее время стихов нет. Почему - это не ко мне)) А это - ко дню рождения любимой жены. 

Я тебе говорю не часто
Те слова, что всего дороже.
Богом ты мне дана для счастья -
У Него получилось, похоже…

С каждым днем мы мудрее и ближе,
Как деревья листву, дни теряя…
Мы с тобой не бывали в  Париже
Ничего – может быть, погуляем!

Я люблю тебя, дорогая
Я люблю тебя, мое счастье
За замерзшие руки в мае
И твою теплоту в ненастье

И за то, что меня ты любишь,
И за путь наш с тобой тернистый
И за то, что ты завтра будешь,
И за то, что сегодня так близко

А еще для тех, кому интересно меня послушать "вживую" - эта песня-фильм тоже моей жене. В этом году вместе уже 40 лет))
https://youtu.be/zarP8I5Afa0

----------


## Domoff

И еще одна из самых первых. Откорректировано гораздо позже. Думаю, что всему свое время. По самой песне понятно, что начало было кризисным((, а вторая часть - это сегодня)) 

Серый заяц, серый волк…
Серый камень, серый столб…
Серый дождик серой строчкой 
в серых лужах ставит точки…

Серый день и серый вечер,
Серый взгляд при серой встрече,
Серых слов порядок серый, 
словно старые консервы… 
Словно нечего сказать,
нечем нас с тобой связать…

...
Кто-то в гости приходил?...
НАШИ краски взял и смыл,
смыл тебя и наше счастье
и разлил везде ненастье? …

Почему все в сером цвете?
Будто я один на свете…
Будто солнце греть устало, 
будто льдинкой в нас попало…
Снова нечего сказать, 
нечем нас с тобой связать…

А мне верить хочется,
Мне почему-то кажется,
Что дождик скоро кончится,
И небо вновь покажется,
Выйдет солнце ясное,
Улыбнется радугой…
Облака ненастные 
ветер вздернет падугой – 

и уйдет печали тень,
и настанет новый день!
Будут краски бить в глаза,
Будет что тебе сказать!

----------

